# Wanna Learn to Target Striped Bass Locally?



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Emerald Coast Fishing, is giving the forum members a great chance to learn to target giant striped bass locally. For the months of January and February we are offering Striped bass charters for $275.00 a trip for up to four people. Contact me for booking and more information. 

Thanks
Capt Brant Peacher
www.captainbrant.com
850-450-3878


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

How long is the trip Capt?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> How long is the trip Capt?


We will start at daylight and try to catch them on topwater for a couple hours, then make our way to some deep water holes and jig for them. We will make a 4 hour trip out of it. 4 hours is the norm for most inshore charters. If we need to stay a little longer we will or if we catch em early and you are ready to call it a day we can do that too. I am very flexible.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Coool just want to make sure its 275 for the trip or per person. I think I can get a group together


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Coool just want to make sure its 275 for the trip or per person. I think I can get a group together


Yea, it's 275$ for the trip. Looking forward to fishing with you!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I will give u a call once I have my group together
Thank you


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Are they pretty good to eat?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

EODangler said:


> Are they pretty good to eat?


ummm...YES!...almost or at least as good as flounder...flaky white meat...


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Ultralite said:


> ummm...YES!...almost or at least as good as flounder...flaky white meat...


Wish I'd have known that last time I went fishing. I guess I won't be throwing anymore back. 

$275 sounds like a pretty good deal for a trip.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

my wife can take them and spin a little magic and make a crab cake that you can't tell the difference...

she's from VA. Beach and she didn't know you ate turkey at thanksgiving because the striper season was in full charge...they caught them like we catch bull reds here...that big or bigger...

btt


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

EODangler said:


> Are they pretty good to eat?



I ate the one I caught yesterday and it was delicious. One of my facovorites


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

im interested!! i need 3 more people to go with me who interested?


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

where will the charters be?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

We are also offering backcountry, trout and redfish trips for January and Febuary for the same price. $275! The trout fishing has been outstanding!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bump for a great service Despite the warmer weather today several good size striper and specks were landed this morning. Brant knows where to find them for sure! we saw very large striper but they eluded us . Happy with the new locations baits and techniques that I added to my arsenal today.
Thank you Brant!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a great time fishing with you guys! Glad I could show you a few things. Looking forward to our next trip!

Capt Brant 
www.captainbrant.com


----------

